# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Ride the Wave to Success!

## Judy Canty

*Join the Opticians Association of Virginia at our 2010 Fall Symposium in beautiful Virginia Beach, October 16-17.*

Test your skills at the Optical OlympicsTake a "hands on" contact lens workshopJoin the Scavenger Hunt for prizes*11 hours of ABO and 7 hours of NCLE continuing education!*

*Register online at* *www.vaopticians.org/register.html** or call 866-734-9251*

----------

